# HSU VTF-1



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi !

I'm looking for a subwoofer for my hi-fi setup (tannoy precision 8).

I have just a question. Is there any noise that comes from the subwoofer events ?

Do you recommend a closed box subwoofer ?



Thanks


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi and first off welcome to HTS :T

The vents ( I think this is what you mean?) are required for a vented subwoofer to work properly. They do contribute to the output of the subwoofer. If you are asking about other noise, then its possible for certain noises to be heard, like the noise of the air moving through the port itself, but this isnt that common and wont happen unless you push the subwoofer to hard. If your finding your pushing it too hard, then you simply need a better sub that can go louder.

You dont need to worry about noise from the ports generally speaking. I personally prefer sealed subwoofers, but you will get a lot more output for your money from a ported sub, so take your pick really.

Are there any particular subs your interested in?


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your rapid response ! Yes I mean the vents ;-) 

I'm looking at the HSU VTF-1 or VTF-2 MK3 (don't know the meaning of MK3).



Thanks


De Ganseman Amaury


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For mostly music listening I would recommend a sealed subwoofer. Emotiva, Epik, sealed Elemental Designs, or Rythmik.

The Elemental Designs A5s-300 for $550 is very nice.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

I see on the HSU forum that it's possible to plug each port.

See http://forum.hsuresearch.com/showthread.php?t=50316

So it will be suitable for music and film in that case.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

atomik said:


> I see on the HSU forum that it's possible to plug each port.
> 
> See http://forum.hsuresearch.com/showthread.php?t=50316
> 
> So it will be suitable for music and film in that case.


Not really, just plugging the ports of a ported subwoofer does not necessarily translate into the musical benefits of a sealed design.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

What do you think about the B&W asw610 ?

It's a closed design. But I don't see any measurement on the web about it...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

That sub gets some good reviews for a blend of accuracy and extension.
Specs indicate 27Hz -3dB and 20Hz -6dB which is certainly acceptable for music and adequate for HT.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok thanks

I think I will buy it. 

The seller sells it for 550€ instead of 600€


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

That B&W is a very nice sub, I don't think you will be disappointed one bit.


----------



## atomik (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok ;-) I've bought it yesterday ;-)

It will come at the end of the month.

Thanks for your help !


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I wonder about port noise too (not just on this sub either).
Reviews that report anything less than 'great performance for the price' are few and far between on any product. It would be nice when any ported sub was reviewed if a specific mention of port noise (or lack of) could be included.
I found one review on the Hsu VTF3mk3 at Audioholics that mentioned port noise in the max extension mode. All it said is that this happened 'before the amp ran out of steam'. At the time this was the flagship sub.
It is food for thought when looking at the other ported models.


----------

